# I miss you Missy



## Missy2000 (Oct 26, 2014)

It's been a year and a half since we had to put down essentially my first dog ever and best friend. Her name was Missy and we found her in a local MD ad in 2000. The breeder lived in cecil county somewhere and since Missy didn't come with papers she was cheap. Only about $175 at the time, she and her sister were left. And although now a days this may sound like a recipe for disaster it was quite the opposite. Her mother was from Germany and her father a local stud from Baltimore. Missy was 8 weeks old and already you could tell she was going to be a huge dog. (Her being my first dog I never realized she was bigger than average.) Anyway she was a constant in my life for 13 years until we had to put her down. And I guess the reason I'm on here is because well although it's been a year, the hole never goes away. And i figured i'd share my stories with fellow german shepherd lovers, because they'd understand how these dogs can leave such a HUGE impact. Over the years I've been trying to find the breeder I had gotten Missy from to thank him, and ever since she left the need to want to thank him grew so if anyone could help me or to simply talk about our buddies that've gone to a better place, that'd be good.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

She was such a beautiful girl, what a great picture that is of her. I'm a first time GSD owner. I got my girl from a local breeder in my town, she too came without papers $150. I wouldn't take $150,000 for her now. I had to bring her home a little too early, her mother got milk disease. Although she was a tough one like having a new born colic baby I wouldn't have preferred it to went any other way now. Just a few days after bringing her home I did contact my breeder to thank him & tell him what a wonderful addition she was to our family and how appreciative I was that he gave me the opportunity to have her.

I've lost a few great dogs in my lifetime but the one that makes the most heartfelt story is an Akita type mix named Pud. I was a little over a year old when we got him but my father always told me the story countless times. One of my family members had to move back with his parents, needless to say they wouldn't let him keep the dog. He tried to give him away but no one would take him. As he walked off down the road with the young pup to put him down in a back woods type of way my dad spoke up willing to take the pup in. His name became Pud because they allowed me to choose the name. He was a self sufficient outside dog, practically took care of himself. To make a long story short. He was the greatest friend of a lifetime, a good protector, a good guard. A funny note before the sad end. Once Pud went under the house & no one noticed him come out for days. My father told my mom go get a trash bag we'll have to go pull him out. Thinking he had passed they went under the house to retrieve him as my father shook the bag out the dog jumps up and walks out. Some time after that he started his natural decline. We took him to the vet & of course were told we could spend thousands they could medicate but it was inevitable. We brought him home to ponder on what to do. One very rainy day Pud was laying in the front yard getting soaking wet. My father went out picked him up packed him into our building & there he mostly laid for a week only eating soft foods only from my hand. At 19yrs old I had to put down my best friend the dog I literally grew up with.

Sorry for such a long post really but I had never shared my story of Pud before. I'm sorry I can't help you contact your breeder, and I'm also so very sorry for your loss. This is a great place to come and talk or share your memories. So feel free to share with us all photos or stories. We all love to hear about each others canine buddies.


----------



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

Hopefully you are reliving your wonderful memories of Missy. She was very lucky to find you, and you to find her. She'll always have a place in your heart. I made a book, through Shutterfly, about my GSD's. The first one, I say, opened our heart and doors to others. Take care.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm thinking of you and Missy tonight. -hugs-


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts are w/ you Missy. Your girl was a very pretty and sounds like she gave and recieved love for everyone. Her coloring reminds me of our Daisy. The holes these wonderful creatures leave is massive.


----------

